# Looking to buy 2002 A6 2.7T w/ 36,000 miles - opinions???



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Local dealer has a very nice, low mileage A6 2.7T for sale. They're asking $23,000 and will throw in a set of tires and fix one door ding. Car drives and looks excellent. No strange noises or problems. Car went through service and got a clean bill of health. Car was bought new in New York and brought over to WA state a year ago. Clean title and Carfx report.
Sound like a reasonable price for this car?
http://www.getauto.com/autolin...34934


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Looking to buy 2002 A6 2.7T w/ 36,000 miles - opinions??? (Uberhare)*

Seems high. I paid $21.9 in Feb for an 01 that was LOADED (inc. sport package) and had only 28k miles. Also had a manual which normally drives price up due to rarity.
Suggest you shop around a bit before committing to this one.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Looking to buy 2002 A6 2.7T w/ 36,000 miles - opinions??? (SouthboroAudiGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SouthboroAudiGuy* »_Seems high. 
Suggest you shop around a bit before committing to this one.

I will differ with you on this...depending on the options the car has, and with 36K on the clock...it is a decent price.
I have the same year 'conservatively' driven with 50K on the clock(roughly 12.5K per year). This one was driven an average of 9K per year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Looking to buy 2002 A6 2.7T w/ 36,000 miles - opinions??? (5speed6)*

Dem's fightin words, 5speed6! ;^)
That's why I spelled out what I paid, inc. mileage. I saw a large number of 2.7Ts that had around 40k (say 37-42k) miles in good shape for around $20-$23 last February. Many of them were 2002s. Adding sport or going low in mileage (both of which I wanted) drove you toward the high end of that range. Adding a six speed took it up a bit more. I was happy with my $21.9 (everything but Nav) for 28k miles -- quite happy. 
As you point out, it depends on how it's configured. If the car is totally clean, has sport (and virtuallyl all other options), and a clean record, $23 is just OK for an 01. Good if it were an 02. I think the only way to really know is to run comparables. 
Suggestion to original poster: do a nationwide search for a similar car on cars.com and autotrader.com. That will help you get comfy with what price you should offer. Here's an example of a LOADED 01 with lower mileage for $21k... http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/...t=154


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Looking to buy 2002 A6 2.7T w/ 36,000 miles - opinions??? (SouthboroAudiGuy)*

Just took a look at the link provided by the original poster. No sport package and no six speed. 
I think you can do better. For that price, I would not buy without sport. My $.02


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Looking to buy 2002 A6 2.7T w/ 36,000 miles - opinions??? (SouthboroAudiGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SouthboroAudiGuy* »_*Just took a look at the link provided by the original poster.* No sport package and no six speed. 


Yeah me too...no NAV either...puts it at the lower end of the original sticker price scale...basically just has the low miles going for it.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

How would I know it has the sport package?? I'm going to the dealer this morning to discuss price. I did a search on Autotrader and discovered most 2.7T models with comparable miles are going for around $20,000 on average. So, knowing this I'll probably offer $20,000 - no more.


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

The give-away is the seats. If it's got the sport seats (bigger bolsters), it's got the sport package. It's possible for a car to have the sport wheels without the seats/suspension, so don't just go by that.
If you can get an 02 w/36k for $20k, that's pretty good. Excellent if it's got the sports pkg.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Just got back from the dealer. I personally know the dealership owner so they allowed me to put the car on a lift to check out the underside. Typical wear and tear but I noticed some minor oil seepage from the engine and the tranny output shaft. Nothing major but it got me a little worried. It's hard to tell but it looks like the oil line into the right turbo is leaking a little. Same for the other side. the engine sounds good...no knocking, ticking, or other noises. The turbos sound good...no whinning or bearing noise. Both fog light lenses are busted out.
I told the dealer I won't accept the car unless the oil leaks were checked and fixed, the tires are replaced, the fog lights are replaced, and a dent is repaired on the passenger door. The dealer took the car in for $21,900 and will sell it to me for $23,000. That's their bottom price given the amount of work needed to the car in shape.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

The seats don't have a lot of bolster, so it appears the car does not have sport package. Wheels are the 5-spoke style.


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

Non sport.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

What are your thoughts about oil leaks? I've been told by several people that Audi's love to seep oil. Should I be concerned?


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (SouthboroAudiGuy)*

A couple of things for you to oook at...
Those two are at the same dealership. May not be very close, but they both have the sport package. Worth a drive for you?
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/...t=224
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/...t=224
Here's another one with sport...
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/...t=296
Here's one with sport AND 6 speed (very tough to find). Mileage is a bit higher (46k), but has warranty until 60k. A great buy at $21.9k
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/...t=218
This one is comparable to "your's" but is listed for $21.9...
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/...t=228
Here's one for under $21k that has 6k less miles and the sport wheels (not sport pkg though)...
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/...t=222
Here's one with sports package and $35k miles for under $20k!!
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/...t=288
I think you get my drift. Bottom line: If they paid $21.9k for it, they're not very bright. You've got better options out there than to pay $23k for this car.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (SouthboroAudiGuy)*

Interesting coincidence today when I went to bring in my car for servicing this morning:
They had an Silver '02 2.7T with Sport & 17" BBS wheels, PLUS manual inside on their showroom floor. Carfax & Audi Certified. Original asking price was $24K, reduced to $21K. Seems over there it would have sold 10 times over if it was Automatic.


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (5speed6)*

Nice price. What kind of mileage? That's a great deal for somebody if it's not too high.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (SouthboroAudiGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SouthboroAudiGuy* »_A couple of things for you to oook at...
Those two are at the same dealership. May not be very close, but they both have the sport package. Worth a drive for you?
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/...t=224
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/...t=224
Here's another one with sport...
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/...t=296
Here's one with sport AND 6 speed (very tough to find). Mileage is a bit higher (46k), but has warranty until 60k. A great buy at $21.9k
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/...t=218
This one is comparable to "your's" but is listed for $21.9...
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/...t=228
Here's one for under $21k that has 6k less miles and the sport wheels (not sport pkg though)...
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/...t=222
Here's one with sports package and $35k miles for under $20k!!
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/...t=288
I think you get my drift. Bottom line: If they paid $21.9k for it, they're not very bright. You've got better options out there than to pay $23k for this car.

You, sir, are a wealth of information. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (SouthboroAudiGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SouthboroAudiGuy* »_Nice price. What kind of mileage? That's a great deal for somebody if it's not too high.

That's the only piece of info I did not get...I'll call them tomorrow.


----------



## 2point7SixSpeed (Dec 28, 2004)

I just paid 24,250 for an '03 2.7T with 30k on the clock, premium, 6 speed. Sport suspension since its an '03, but no sport seats :-(


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (SouthboroAudiGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SouthboroAudiGuy* »_Nice price. What kind of mileage? That's a great deal for somebody if it's not too high.

Well, it definitely was a good deal, 'cause they just sold it. Had 50K on the clock.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Looking to buy 2002 A6 2.7T w/ 36,000 miles - opinions??? (Uberhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uberhare* »_Local dealer has a very nice, low mileage A6 2.7T...

I just wanted to mention something, not to sound negative or anything....
I got my 2002 with about 24K on the clock around a year ago, form an Audi dealer under CPO. I had to replace the turbos soon after. If it wasn't for the CPO warrantee I would have been screwed, so if this is not a CPO car I wouls seriously think about an extended warrantee or something. Just so you have some piece of mind. These are performance cars, so I think it's safe to assume that they probably get driven a little harder than a regular ones.










Mine sure does!
Good luck with your choice!














No way you'll be disappointed with that car!
Cheers
Massboykie


----------

